# Name That Haunt



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Here's a few
Wraith's Walk
Haunted Hollow
Spirit's Pass
Demon's Trail
Ghost's Way
Scary Trails
Goblin's Path
Werwolve's Walk

I'll keep my skull (thinking) cap on, maybe a few more will show up.
FontGeek


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

My haunt is called The Trail of Terror. I loved the name at first but now I kind of wish I had named it Demon Nights, so thats my suggestion.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

NATURE TRAIL TO HELL!!
A song by "Wierd" Al Yankovic


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Jack, depending upon your intended guests, the use of "Hell" may cause problems, as stupid as it may sound going with something like the Demon Trails is still spooky enough without people finding it offensive. It's always a fine line to walk, but going overboard has a tendency to make people anti-haunt rather than pro or neutral. While it's just a name, people are funny that way.
FontGeek


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How about:"Brown-Streak Trails"
"Entrails to the end!" (Nice allitteration, aye?)
"Yeti Expressway!" honk, honk!
"Rabid Raccoon Raceway!"


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Yes Gym, this too shall pass.
FontGeek
PS. While wer'e mangling the English language, have you looked at the T-shirts?
Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

The Phantom Footpath


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Rick, Good luck with the haunted attraction! But there is several called "Trail of Terror" in every state you can think of. I collect Haunted house and haunted trail t-shirts from all over the country. About half of my collection has the name "Trail of Terror". It is a good idea! But it has been done to many times. Take advice from the people on this board, and do something unique.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

"Footsteps into insanity!"
"Path to Darkness!"
"Path to the Dark Side!" ala Star Wars
"In the Path of the Dead Man!"
"Yikes Hike!"


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

Rick what is the name of the State Park?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

How about "Trail of Fears" (Take-off on Trail of Tears)
Or "Dead End Path" (Have "One Way" signs at the trailhead.)
Or "Screaming Banshee Quiet Nature Walkway".
Lastly--From Wayne's World--"The Walk of Shame".


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Headless, The name of the park is "Maumee Bay State Park". It sits on Maumme Bay on lake Erie. Please keep the suggestions coming.Thanks, Rick


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

Well then there is the obvious
"Maumee Erie Trail" LOL!

The Haunted Woods of Maumee Bay
It Came From Maumee Bay
Erie Trail
Lost Path of Maumee Bay

I don't know why but it always seems to make sence to have a proper name of some sort in the title, if there is one to use that is.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks Headless the only thing taht might confusing is that "Maumee Erie Trail"might get confused with Maumee,Ohio that is right next to us here in Toledo. If I use the Erie though I think I'll spell it EERRIE!!! Rick


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

The Eerie Erie Trail


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Daveinthegrave,, The Screaming Banshee Quiet Nature Walkway is such a killer idea! I love it! That name alone makes me want to buy some land for a haunted trail


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Chuck. We go hiking in the N.C. Mountains occasionally and I sometimes see these short trails (usually by the side of the highway) marked "Quiet Walkway". I always think to myself---how can they guarantee it's going to be QUIET in there? LOL


----------

